# Wade fishing near Homosassa



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

I have a tarpon trip planned for a day next week with a friend in homosassa, but will be arriving a day early. Was thinking about bringing the 8wt and trying to catch a redfish or two to kill some time. Are there any areas to wade near there? Thanks!


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Not that I know of. You basically have to drive a boat to fishable water everywhere along that stretch of coast. Not a lot of wading opportunities, which sucks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2018)

Head to Ozello and drive out almost to the end. You’ll go around two hard 90 degree turns. After those turns you will see where people stop and park. Walk down the trails and you’ll find the water. If you drive to peck’s resturant you’ve driven too far. I’ve caught a pile of reds in those waters over the years, most have been over slot! It is very hit/miss though. Have also landed a few snook up in there. And I don’t mind sharing on the www because they are not secret spots!


----------

